# Nintendo is officially localizing the original Fire Emblem game, only available for a limited time



## Zense (Oct 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> the game won't be around forever.​


Oh _it will be_, just not by courtesy of Nintendo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 22, 2020)

"Only for a limited time".

Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??


----------



## relauby (Oct 22, 2020)

For people that can't follow the kind of confusing Fire Emblem games, this was also remade in the West as Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon on the DS in 2008.


----------



## Zense (Oct 22, 2020)

relauby said:


> For people that can't follow the kind of confusing Fire Emblem games, this was also remade in the West as Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon on the DS in 2008.


Yeah I was actually wondering about this. So we've already got this in other words. I guess what we need are those SNES titles that came out near the end of the last millenium.


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2020)

It's great that Fire Emblem has become a series that Nintendo cares about, and I'm happy to see them go back and retranslate their games for an official release, but...

Shadow Dragon DS has existed for ages, and honestly, does anyone want to go back to the NES game, especially when it's some weird limited time release?


----------



## djpannda (Oct 22, 2020)

why is this not front page news already?


----------



## relauby (Oct 22, 2020)

Zense said:


> Yeah I was actually wondering about this. So we've already got this in other words. I guess what we need are those SNES titles that came out near the end of the last millenium.



Yeah, there's Genealogy of the Holy War, Thracia 776, and New Mystery of the Fire Emblem, those are all SNES Japan-exclusive games. And New Mystery of the Fire Emblem was already a remake of FE1, but with a sequel added on. But Shadow Dragon only remakes the first game, not the new stuff from New Mystery. But the New Mystery content was remade into its own DS game, but that was also Japan-exclusive.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 22, 2020)

Soo let me get this straight this was a Japanese SNES game and the right thing to do was to include it on SNES online yet they want to charge you $6 for a 30 year old game... 

Nice!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 22, 2020)

tfw a single nes game has more emulator options than mario 3d all stars


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 22, 2020)

Why is Nintendo pulling this bullshit now? Soon enough they'll be releasing limited edition consoles, not even console skins, we'll get a Switch 2 that you can only purchase for a year and then you'll have to pay $9000 to scalpers.


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Japanese SNES game


It's NES. Arguably, if they brought over Holy War, or any of the SNES Fire Emblem games, it'd be a big deal, since those are considered to be high points in the franchise, and niche games that deserve a wider audience.


----------



## Enryx25 (Oct 22, 2020)

Pacheko17 said:


> Why is Nintendo pulling this bullshit now? Soon enough they'll be releasing limited edition consoles, not even console skins, we'll get a Switch 2 that you can only purchase for a year and then you'll have to pay $9000 to scalpers.


They've done this for 10 years.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "Only for a limited time".
> 
> Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??


so you will buy it, limited edition stuff sells because "oh, i will probably never be able to get it later, and i will regret that, i should buy one" i will admit, i am guilty of this, i bought operation shattered web because of this, though i did turn a profit, even buying the pass full price


----------



## diggeloid (Oct 22, 2020)

Nintendo is doing the Disney "limited edition" strategy, but half-assing it with shitty ports. I doubt they can screw up an NES port, but the 3D all stars was pretty disappointing.

It's like if Disney did a limited edition re-release of the classic Aladdin movie, but the DVD was created by recording a playback of a VHS copy on a CRT using a 90's camcorder.


----------



## Sansgaming420 (Oct 22, 2020)

Just emulate the DS version lol


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 22, 2020)

from review  I read, this game is close to unplayable at its current state. there are a lot of modern FE mechanics that are yet to be implemented. I think the worst leveling up healer. If I remember it right they could only gain experience by being attacked. 

and FE shadow dragon has a very weak story. I tried the SNEs and NDS game, and it's not interesting at all.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 22, 2020)

"limited time"


Timmy: Hey papa, what's that ship?
Papa: Oh Timmy, when I were young, she sailed the seven seas, to collect all the bootie and preserve and plunder.
Timmy: Why papa?
Papa: Because companies used todo stupid shit.
Timmy: Like Nintendo doing limited time on digital games right now?
Papa: Timmy... get on board, it's time to hoist the sails once again. Her time is needed now more than ever.


----------



## BigPanda (Oct 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> so you will buy it, limited edition stuff sells because "oh, i will probably never be able to get it later, and i will regret that, i should buy one" i will admit, i am guilty of this, i bought operation shattered web because of this, though i did turn a profit, even buying the pass full price



They are doing the Disney Vault way.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Vault

This is total crap.
There are no reason, outside of profit, to make those games available for a limited time in a digital world.


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2020)

fuck you nintendo. GIVE ME MOTHER 3


----------



## linuxares (Oct 22, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> They are doing the Disney Vault way.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Vault
> 
> This is total crap.
> There are no reason, outside of profit, to make those games available for a limited time in a digital world.


Yeah... the Vault idea sounds so stupid in 2020. It's better they if so REMAKE the games so they're worth to buy instead of putting them behind bars.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 22, 2020)

okay, Awakening was my 1st FE, how good is the Original FE?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2020)

The only interest I see in this is a .ips patch to apply over the original NES version.
It WILL be around forever


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 22, 2020)

"Limited time only"

Hahaha jokes on you, Nintendo.
I won't pay for that shit, much less if it's limited.

Now, time to add one more asset to that NES romset collection


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Oct 22, 2020)

relauby said:


> Yeah, there's Genealogy of the Holy War, Thracia 776, and New Mystery of the Fire Emblem, those are all SNES Japan-exclusive games. And New Mystery of the Fire Emblem was already a remake of FE1, but with a sequel added on. But Shadow Dragon only remakes the first game, not the new stuff from New Mystery. But the New Mystery content was remade into its own DS game, but that was also Japan-exclusive.



Not to nitpick, but the original SNES release was just titled Mystery of the Emblem, and the DS remake was titled New Mystery of the Emblem. You were right about everything else though. Mystery of the Emblem was made up of two “Books”, Book 1 was basically an SNES remake of the original game, albeit with some whole chapters/characters cut due to what I’m pretty sure were cartridge size limitations. And Book 2 was basically the sequel to Shadow Dragon and the Blade of Light. 

When they remade it on the DS, they ended up adding a bunch of stuff like new prologue chapters, characters, and even an Avatar/My Unit that was the precursor to Robin in Awakening. It’s a shame it was never released overseas, but there’s a very well-done translation of that’s been released that I think does the game justice. 

https://www.romhacking.net/translations/5622/


----------



## guisadop (Oct 22, 2020)

Pirates winning once again. It's the natural order....


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 22, 2020)

Well at least the scalpers wont be profiting off of it (for now anyway), after its pulled switches are probably going to pop up on ebay with this preinstalled for $400-500.
Still pretty shitty and anti-consumer from nintendo.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 22, 2020)

Zense said:


> Oh _it will be_, just not by courtesy of Nintendo.


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> Just like other Nintendo Switch Online NES titles, this game will offer the ability to use save states or rewind functions. There will be a limited physical release, which will include a replica NES-style box, with an NES cart inside, though it is only an art piece, and not an actual playable cartridge.
> 
> Source


This is a little unclear (to me at least); the physical release comes with a download code and no Switch cart.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't rpgs already have options to save the game? Also a rewind function on a rpg is definitely a huge cheat. People are gonna speed rush the game like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> fuck you nintendo. GIVE ME MOTHER 3


probably if NSO features GBA Games it might


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Don't rpgs already have options to save the game? Also a rewind function on a rpg is definitely a huge cheat. People are gonna speed rush the game like there is no tomorrow.


Is this a personal attack?


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 22, 2020)

Seems like a nice addition that could have just come to the NES classics app on the switch....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

SonowRaevius said:


> Seems like a nice addition that could have just come to the NES classics app on the switch....


But that would make sense and this is Nintendo


----------



## anhminh (Oct 22, 2020)

This is definitely one of those game that didn't age well.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 22, 2020)

and then they think why ppl pirate shit? LMFAO


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> It's NES. Arguably, if they brought over Holy War, or any of the SNES Fire Emblem games, it'd be a big deal, since those are considered to be high points in the franchise, and niche games that deserve a wider audience.



doesnt make sense to charge they should have made it free... but hey maybe people will buy this

not me


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 22, 2020)

When I'm 70 years old, maybe they will release Captain Rainbow in english, but only for a month.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 22, 2020)

remnber limited time physical releases? now we are even worse lol, limited time digital download codes? i mean wtf? makes no sence, this game wont even have a physical release, why limit its time?

well im okay with my ds shadow dragon remake so who cares.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 22, 2020)

No way Nintendo decided now to drop money on a new nes translation, I suspect like Mother 1 they have been holding onto this localization for years


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah more limited releases by nintapple! just fuck off already you are an empty shell of the great company you used to be


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2020)

Artificial scarcity should be illegal. It is straight up BULLSHIT.


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 22, 2020)

Nintendo back on there bullshit I see they think there Disney apparently


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 22, 2020)

Can anyone explain to me why they aren't putting this on NSO?


----------



## ClickCLK (Oct 22, 2020)

What's the deal with all this limited time games? Is nintendo just asking for piracy? What' the point? I really don't get it.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 22, 2020)

neat for FE fan's but major BUTTHURT for limited time bullshit. also this is the 2nd time nintendo did this. first super mario 35 now this....


----------



## GenNaz (Oct 22, 2020)

I think the price is reasonable. Yes it's an old ROM wrapped in an emulator (presumably) but you're also paying for a brand new official translation. $6 isn't crazy. The limited release thing is absolute horseshit though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> They are doing the Disney Vault way.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Vault
> 
> This is total crap.
> There are no reason, outside of profit, to make those games available for a limited time in a digital world.


i'll be honest, i didnt know about this because i've never bought an original film, and pirated copies would remove intros and trailers


----------



## Aew4life (Oct 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i'll be honest, i didnt know about this because i've never bought an original film, and pirated copies would remove intros and trailers


Smart man


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 22, 2020)

I have been a Nintendo fan for 25 years... this year Nintendo managed to push me to my limit and I am starting to actively dislike it.


----------



## gersonzero (Oct 22, 2020)

I was looking into preorder the physical copy until i found out it was....pointless as it just comes with a digital code. Also is it just me or do the colors look muted?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

I sorta find it weird that effort is going into localizing a old game instead of just remaking it. Trails of mana got localized and remake. Only question I had is why do both? 

There seems to be too many safe decisions which is troublesome to spectate and witness. Not only safe but nonsensical. Localize old game instead of just using the most recent update. Make a new game or upgrade the recent one. Limited time purchase. Was there an anniversary that I don't know about? According to the screenshot 1990-2020 30 years, but not one word or mention about celebrating it was mentioned at all, only mario, If this is how they plan to "celebrate" it, I wonder what japan is getting...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I sorta find it weird that effort is going into localizing a old game instead of just remaking it. Trails of mana got localized and remake. Only question I had is why do both?
> 
> There seems to be too many safe decisions which is troublesome to spectate and witness. Not only safe but nonsensical. Localize old game instead of just using the most recent update. Make a new game or upgrade the recent one. Limited time purchase. Was there an anniversary that I don't know about? According to the screenshot 1990-2020 30 years, but not one word or mention about celebrating it was mentioned at all, only mario, If this is how they plan to "celebrate" it, I wonder what japan is getting...


Dude, this is Nintendo we’re talking about, stop trying to make sense of their actions


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 22, 2020)

this gives me hope for mother 3


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 22, 2020)

EA - Rediculous microtransactions in full price games.
Epic - Exclusivity BS.

Then here comes Nintendo, telling them to hold their beer.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2020)

Man, fuck the Big N! There’s literally no reason to do this shit other than just try to milk people through FOMO.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 22, 2020)

Nice, but I don't fuck with the limited time only for no reason (if you have a reason sure just let us hear it).

Imagine limiting the release on a product for unnecessarily in the middle of a pandemic


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I sorta find it weird that effort is going into localizing a old game instead of just remaking it. Trails of mana got localized and remake. Only question I had is why do both?


I recently played through trials of mana 2d.  i can well imagine playing the 3d variant again later.


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I sorta find it weird that effort is going into localizing a old game instead of just remaking it. Trails of mana got localized and remake. Only question I had is why do both?


This is the same game as the first DS game though (Shadow Dragon), so it already has a remake.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2020)

don't hate, but I just preordered this on the eshop.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 22, 2020)

Is there a way to extract roms from VC titles? I'm not paying for this bullshit.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 22, 2020)

Issac said:


> This is the same game as the first DS game though (Shadow Dragon), so it already has a remake.


I am aware since someone pointed it out before my post. Which is why I also said this.


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Localize old game instead of just using the most recent update. Make a new game or upgrade the recent one.



Even if it is just a emulated version, least is the more recent one, and it also could make some changes or upgrades to it. Like higher resolution, add multiplayer (Since I think they did for that version) or even mod in some new content or features. Or just reconstruct it to work on switch natively. 



ciaomao said:


> I recently played through trials of mana 2d.  i can well imagine playing the 3d variant again later.


Well I would imagine that the Remake would be the better option compared to the original that only got localized with a $40 price tag. (personally the Remake would be my go to since I don't trust the broken glitchy combat where enemies constantly infinite combo you until death with no way to stop it.)  

I hope I'm not making the wrong impression here. I'm not against localizing old games just because they are old or bad. This case is nonsensical because a localized remake is already available and I feel that would be the one to grab more attention. A game like Monster world iv on sega mega drive got a english localization in 2012 for digital services like PSN, virtual console and xbox live. (Also on genesis mini) But that's it. No remake exist unlike this situation. If they did remake it and also release the unlocalized one, then I also would be saying the same thing now.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> Is there a way to extract roms from VC titles? I'm not paying for this bullshit.



there was with trials of mana.  not that it matters, but nintendo didn't fix the checksum with that game.  however, most emulators ignore that.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 22, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is this a personal attack?



Sorry; I didn't know you worked for Nintendo on this game translation and update.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 22, 2020)

Nintendo eShop page: https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/fire-emblem-shadow-dragon-and-the-blade-of-light-switch/

Official trailer:

Notice that the trailer begins with a scripted playthrough of Super Smash Bros. Melee featuring Roy and Marth, on the Temple stage (the former wins, while the latter loses). It's an acknowledgement of the fact that western audiences were introduced to Fire Emblem via Smash Bros in 2001.

Personally, I like that this first game is officially being translated into English, but the limited availability date of until 03/31/2021 could push me away (unless I can obtain an NSP/NSZ version of this game on or after 12/04/2020).


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Sorry; I didn't know you worked for Nintendo on this game translation and update.


No, because i speed rush RPGs


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 22, 2020)

Fuck you Nintendo. Fuck you. I don't even care for Fire Emblem but this is straight up bullshit.


DuoForce said:


> Can anyone explain to me why they aren't putting this on NSO?


Money.


----------



## altorn (Oct 22, 2020)

i was just listening to the OST of the Fire Emblem GBA and crying in the corner!


----------



## AutumnWolf (Oct 22, 2020)

Who even cares about old ass NES games? Why isn´t this on the NSO app?

What. The. Fuck


----------



## Harsky (Oct 22, 2020)

So... Binding Blade translation when?


----------



## deSSy2724 (Oct 22, 2020)

And they then wonder why piracy exist.......


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 22, 2020)

I will also reveal that Marth is my #1 husbando!  It persists even outside of Smash Bros. Why?

His skinny/twink body type that gives off a superficially femboyish appearance make him easier for me to relate to, despite being fictional

Being thrown out by his original family, and at first facing considerable struggle, like I often struggle in real life

Blue hair as part of being born of nobility and wearing a simple tiara are bonuses for me
Luckily for me, being the first and oldest (in terms of game release date, not age (he's 19 years old)) Fire Emblem protagonist; this is another big bonus for me
If this character was real, I would instantly get into a relationship with him.


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 22, 2020)

deSSy2724 said:


> And they then wonder why piracy exist.......


I'm not gonna pay $6 bucks to play some old NES game that should've been on NSO.  Someone will extract the ROM file once this comes out.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank god I don’t like fire emblem


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "Only for a limited time".
> 
> Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??



like 4 swords for ds? yeah, nintendo fan-boys maybe (only original and mi mi mi) but for all the rest, "see you soon ant any torrent site" XD.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 22, 2020)

"limited time" huh
I'm not surprised


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

Why didn’t they bring over the remake instead?


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wouldn't it have been better for them to have just ported the remakes of the 2 games from the DS version and translate the 2nd one?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 22, 2020)

A localization of a game that has already been remade and localized for the west? While I do enjoy that I would rather them localize Thracia 776, Genealogy of the Holy War or The Binding Blade.


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 22, 2020)

Dont support this limited time shit. Just exists to drive people to buy it because of fake limited stuff.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 22, 2020)

Sure, I'll take it. For free.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2020)

SkittleDash said:


> EA - Rediculous microtransactions in full price games.
> Epic - Exclusivity BS.
> 
> Then here comes Nintendo, telling them to hold their beer.


This is bad but it definitely isn’t worse than what ea does


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 22, 2020)

who cares, even the remake was kinda lackluster.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm definitely buying this, but mostly because I want them to bring over the Binding Blade and Genealogy of the Holy War/Thracia 776. Mostly the latter. The Jugdral duology absolutely deserves some more love.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "Only for a limited time".
> 
> Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??



**looks at Activision and the PC version of Blur on Steam**


----------



## LeyendaV (Oct 22, 2020)

As a long FE fan that has played every game in the series except or the 3DS titles (cause I never owned a 3DS), all I can say is "meh".


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 22, 2020)

But what about Advance Wars?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2020)

To be fair on Nintendo they have made an effort here. The game hasn't aged well and is incredibly punishing by today's standards but the emulator they're including has some nice features to make the game more playable. The options to create bookmarks, fast forward and rewind turns save a lot of players' time and avoid much frustration.

They are also offering a limited edition physical copy which includes some nice extras. But Nintendo are cutting corners by including a download code rather than a game cartridge.



> - Nostalgic, stylized physical NES box
> - Replica NES Game Pak art piece with a protective sleeve
> - Colourful, 222-page Legacy of Archanea deluxe hardbound art book
> - Game download code
> ...



Source: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...to_the_west_for_the_first_time_ever_on_switch

I'd much rather FE 4, 5 or 6 though. Hopefully this is a hint of things yet to come rather than just a single release.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 23, 2020)

Okay, that’s it. I’m officially done. Nintendo has lost me as a customer until they get their act together. Taking something that has literally never been translated before and making it a limited time release is an all-new low I don’t even think the likes of EA and Bethesda have topped yet. This game literally never existed in the US before, and now you’re forcing it back out of existence as a limited time release. Fuck. You. I don’t care that this game was remade elsewhere. This is absolutely unacceptable, and I refuse to support a company who thinks this is okay.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Okay, that’s it. I’m officially done. Nintendo has lost me as a customer until they get their act together. Taking something that has literally never been translated before and making it a limited time release is an all-new low I don’t even think the likes of EA and Bethesda have topped yet. This game literally never existed in the US before, and now you’re forcing it back out of existence as a limited time release. Fuck. You. I don’t care that this game was remade elsewhere. This is absolutely unacceptable, and I refuse to support a company who thinks this is okay.


There was the remake on DS, though.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> There was the remake on DS, though.



I did bring that up in my comment. Even with that in mind, it's still not okay at all. Imagine if they did the same thing with Mother 3.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I did bring that up in my comment. Even with that in mind, it's still not okay at all. Imagine if they did the same thing with Mother 3.


I'd rather have a remake.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2020)

What?
Translation Hacks never existed?
Also... Fire Emblem? rofl


Considering what Ninten-does... I wouldn't be surprised if someone finds that Nintendo is selling you a romhack they made with Lunar IPS.



NINTENDO WITH A BROOKLYN ACCENT:

_LOOK GUYS, LIMITED OFFER YOU WON'T BE FINDING FIRE EMBLEM ANYWHERE ELSE_


_just in Smash Ultimate_


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I'd rather have a remake.



Me too. But this is more about the principal than the circumstance itself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2020)

Nintendo's limited time bullshit is the reason I have no remorse for pirating their games.

They can fuck off


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 23, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> This is a little unclear (to me at least); the physical release comes with a download code and no Switch cart.
> View attachment 230525



That can still be valuable. People sold DL codes for MVC2 on the 360 and PS3 after it and other stuff got de-listed back in the day...shame said codes have to have expiration dates, tho.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 23, 2020)

Jayro said:


> **looks at Activision and the PC version of Blur on Steam**
> View attachment 230584


Completely different circumstances. Blur was removed from the store because various licenses for vehicles couldn't be updated (since the dev studio closed down), not because they were artificially limiting availability. Nintendo is just being anti-consumer, plain and simple.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 23, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Me too. But this is more about the principal than the circumstance itself.


No. No you don't. We literally already have the remake, and you said that you didn't care, and now you're saying that you'd prefer a remake. You should be the one getting your act together. Mother 3 never had any remake whatsoever, so this is not a good comparison.

On topic, I personally don't really care? I mean, the majority of sale are made in the first two weeks of release of a game. If they want to make this release more special for the fans, more power to them. Limited time software is far from being something new.


----------



## gersonzero (Oct 23, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I sorta find it weird that effort is going into localizing a old game instead of just remaking it. Trails of mana got localized and remake. Only question I had is why do both?
> 
> There seems to be too many safe decisions which is troublesome to spectate and witness. Not only safe but nonsensical. Localize old game instead of just using the most recent update. Make a new game or upgrade the recent one. Limited time purchase. Was there an anniversary that I don't know about? According to the screenshot 1990-2020 30 years, but not one word or mention about celebrating it was mentioned at all, only mario, If this is how they plan to "celebrate" it, I wonder what japan is getting...


It’s even more weird because they remade gaiden which ended up being one of the best 3DS RPGs in my opinion. I guess the argument can be made that they already did on DS....but I found that one to be really ugly lol


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm going to buy the game, but I do agree that the limited time stuff they've started doing is stupid.  This is like store exclusive amino crap.  I collect amiibos as well, but I'm missing like 20 due to that or not even knowing ahead of time.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 23, 2020)

If not that I want to get the Collector's Edition,  I hope that at least someone scans the art stuff, takes pictures of the physical items, and then then upload all of that online later on. That way, I don't have to spend any money just to see this new, remastered art.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 23, 2020)

Patiently waiting for the ROM dumps.


----------



## a32bitmint (Oct 23, 2020)

I guess this is cool? 
Not a big Fire Emblem guy but it's cool to see that they're doing this. The Special Edition looks awesome though.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 23, 2020)

This stunt to increase their fiscal end of year report is getting really fucking old nintendo...

3D All Stars...super mario 35 (free game????)...now this. Ironic that they all end distribution on March 31st.

Fucking stop it.


----------



## StarveBread (Oct 23, 2020)

Would buy this, but I ain't dealing with that limited time crap so nope


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 23, 2020)

gersonzero said:


> It’s even more weird because they remade gaiden which ended up being one of the best 3DS RPGs in my opinion. I guess the argument can be made that they already did on DS....but I found that one to be really ugly lol


Going to be honest, I don't really play fire emblem games, but if I did, it would be on a modern console, not a "classic" one. Classic shining force in comparison feels much more approachable (too bad there hasn't been any reboots, remakes, or new entry in the series lately) I'm not too much into the complex plot and development of characters, I feel like it half game, half visual novel at this point. (and I been saying why not just make a dating sim) * insert smirk here * 

The latest one has sounded a bit more appealing due to the "accessibility" features, but is mostly the structure and plot I'm afraid of not finding appealing. The social/political narrative of things bores me compared to the simple "generic" hero saves the day from evil magical being that shining force has that everyone seems to despise. But maybe I'm just far too simple that it's doesn't bother me. As long as it's appealing in some way, well written script, voice cast, events, fun world full of interesting things. Stuff like tales of symphonia, or breath of fire IV with the fantasy setting, multiple races of people or demi-humans, gods and such, that's what I like. Not liberating nations and structural hierarchy, with loads of betrayal and plot twist within what supposed to be alliances.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

I have the other fire emblem games on the switch, but I haven't played them yet.  I'm interested, except isn't this like you lose a main character on the battlefield, they're dead for good?  that's one thing I didn't like about final fantasy tactics, but I think you had like three turns to bring them back to life.  that's why my favorite srpg is shining force.  I don't remember them ever implementing that in any of those games.  I actually bought a saturn just for part 3, then I sold part 3 a while back for over $90 (I hear it's worth a lot).  they also had parts 2 and 3 that were never released in the states.  I think Japan had a premium version with all three parts.  it would be awesome if they released that some day.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Oct 23, 2020)

I think it's cool idk....



Chary said:


> It's NES. Arguably, if they brought over Holy War, or any of the SNES Fire Emblem games, it'd be a big deal, since those are considered to be high points in the franchise, and niche games that deserve a wider audience.


I think the SNES games will come if this game sells well. It sucks that publishers think that paywalls like that work.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Oct 23, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I have the other fire emblem games on the switch, but I haven't played them yet.  I'm interested, except isn't this like you lose a main character on the battlefield, they're dead for good?  that's one thing I didn't like about final fantasy tactics, but I think you had like three turns to bring them back to life.


Starting with New Mystery of the Emblem on the DS in Japan and Awakening on the 3DS for the rest of the world, you have the option of playing on a Casual mode that turns the permanent death feature off. Anybody that dies come back after the battle, the only way to get a game over is if all your characters die all at once in a map. The way permadeath works, if someone in your party dies, they're gone for good unless you start the map from the beginning again, and if any of your main character units dies (usually your Avatar unit and the main Lord of the game depending on the map) then you just automatically get a game over and have to start over the map from the beginning, unless you're playing on Causal.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

I do remember resetting several times when that happened in final fantasy tactics.  if there's one thing that I don't like, it's wasting time, which it feels like I just wasted an hour if someone I've spent dozens of hours building dies.  that does piss me off.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Oct 23, 2020)

It's heaviliy mitigated in the most recent entries that have a time-rewind feature that lets you rewind to a specific turn instead of starting over from the beginning. Hell, in Three Houses as soon as someone important dies, it immediately lets you rewind time if you still have the energy for it(you can only do it so many times in a battle).


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

I preordered it a few hours ago.  I also have pikmin 3, the new hyrule warriors, the final fantasy legend saga, and 3d world preordered.  other than that, there's also ghostrunner, which for some reason doesn't seem to have an eshop page when it comes out in like five days.  I'm kinda enjoying buying games again.  every other system is piracy, but then I don't play the games at all.  I did recently beat ys origin, but I'm probably going to have to go back through that to see where this item is that I'm missing along with one of the fire upgrades.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 23, 2020)

Are we certain this translation would run on an actual NES? Technical limitations made variable-width text very rare.

One other bit caught my eye. Wasn't Intelligent Systems uncredited in the original FE1?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

Lumstar said:


> Are we certain this translation would run on an actual NES? Technical limitations made variable-width text very rare.


I don't doubt that it will. Trials of Mana works on real hardware, and while that's a Super NES game by Square Enix, its translation works on real hardware.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 23, 2020)

If nothing else, at least the price is right.  Hopefully this means we get other previously Japan-only retro releases in the future.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

Xzi said:


> If nothing else, at least the price is right.  Hopefully this means we get other previously Japan-only retro releases in the future.


*glances at Rin*


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

haven't tried trial of mana on real hardware, but I did on the snes mini.  works without issue.  however, I didn't actually go through the entire game.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

Is anyone rewatching Ultimate Falcon Match? Or, in my case, watching it for the first time?


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I don't doubt that it will. Trials of Mana works on real hardware, and while that's a Super NES game by Square Enix, its translation works on real hardware.



I hope so. The presumption of guilt just frustrates me. People take one glimpse at games like this, and start flinging accusations that it's lazy/emulated/whatever. We simply do not have any grounds to determine from the trailer whether the translation depicted is even an NES game at all.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 23, 2020)

Think shittendo has finally gone senile.
Gotta put down this old yeller.


----------



## wiifii (Oct 23, 2020)

so when time's up it will revert back to Japan language?


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 23, 2020)

wiifii said:


> so when time's up it will revert back to Japan language?


If going by what was already stated (assuming no surprise announcement is made close to 03/31/2020, unlike what happened for Jump Rope Challenge), the game will simply be made unavailable to purchase on the eShop. However, those who purchased it by then can redownload as often as needed. If the Switch eShop goes offline like several years later, then this game will become completely inaccessible, unless someone shares the NSP or NSZ file to be installed.

I'm really glad for Jump Rope Challenge not being delisted on 09/30/2020 for now (and I was able to install it and its updates just fine on my Switch unit with CFW), but other games, especially anniversary ones, may not be as lucky to have being delisted delayed or even cancelled.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

the eshop going offline is the reason why I've been downloading all games I own (going all digital).  however, it shouldn't happen for a while.  the wii eshop closed in January of 2019, so 13-14 years maybe?


----------



## TheGodMauro (Oct 23, 2020)

It sucks for the end user, but honestly it's a smart business decision. Timed exclusivity has been proven to be profitable in multiple industries, and it makes sense that Nintendo will pull whatever tricks it can, specially since they are going to share a holiday season competing against a new console generation, to boost their earnings for investors before the end of the fiscal year.

People you need to chill and stop acting as if Nintendo is a bully taking your toy away, it's a business, and they will take decisions that benefit them as such (Though Nintendo has a history of, should I say confusing, business practices, but that's another topic).

A company doesn't need to please it's customers, only their investors. If you've ever enjoyed anything by a company (Video game related or not), take it as a side effect of business, nothing more.


----------



## Ajlr (Oct 23, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "Only for a limited time".
> 
> Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??


For Switch Online to sell?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 23, 2020)

TheGodMauro said:


> A company doesn't need to please it's customers.


What? That's the most absurd thing I've read this week.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 23, 2020)

to be perfectly blunt, I thought skyward sword would be the game to interfere with ps5 and series x sales.  it was listed then delisted.  I have no idea what's going on with it, but I'd imagine nintendo has something up their sleeves.  I don't plan to buy a ps5 or series x.  I can only afford one new console at a time, and I find myself enjoying nintendo quite a bit more than the competition.  I do hate some of their business practices, but I am a fanboy at heart.  I grew up with them, so I know what to expect when I buy one of their games.  other companies = who knows.  as much as I'd like to play final fantasy xvi, when was the last good final fantasy?  once the creator and composer left, the series went way downhill.  if you want a true final fantasy type game, buy shadow hearts.  it's miles above any final fantasy game to come out in the past decade.


----------



## Ajlr (Oct 23, 2020)

TheGodMauro said:


> It sucks for the end user, but honestly it's a smart business decision. Timed exclusivity has been proven to be profitable in multiple industries, and it makes sense that Nintendo will pull whatever tricks it can, specially since they are going to share a holiday season competing against a new console generation, to boost their earnings for investors before the end of the fiscal year.
> 
> People you need to chill and stop acting as if Nintendo is a bully taking your toy away, it's a business, and they will take decisions that benefit them as such (Though Nintendo has a history of, should I say confusing, business practices, but that's another topic).
> 
> A company doesn't need to please it's customers, only their investors. If you've ever enjoyed anything by a company (Video game related or not), take it as a side effect of business, nothing more.


See, that's what I hate about companies, outsmarting consumers for profit. Video games ain't for profit, they're for fun!!!


----------



## TheGodMauro (Oct 23, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> What? That's the most absurd thing I've read this week.



Is it, my friend?. Pretty much must of the modern world runs on keeping people content, not pleased. After all, anything beyond the minimum effort to keep a customer content and away from competition is considered a loss. I could go on a speech on my personal views but honestly, retrospection is king. Think for a second, are you happy with all that you pay for?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ajlr said:


> See, that's what I hate about companies, outsmarting consumers for profit. Video games ain't for profit, they're for fun!!!



That's the thing, you are seeing them as an innocent provider of fun, but they are not. They run a business, just like Amazon, the NBA, of the local bakery at the corner of your street, their sole and common purpose is to male money.

Here's a pro tip, instead of being mad about this kind of news, embrace the wonders of capitalism and invest into their stock, moves like these + the release of a spin off Zelda are this that could potentially increase their earnings by the end of the fiscal year and could result in some profits for you by putting low effort. The tech market is fun.

Though it kinda makes more sense to invest in Sony I guess, it's your money.


----------



## andrewshetty (Oct 23, 2020)

"limmit time" . 
This is the most annoying thing I find when buying a game. I will choose which games can be purchased once and for all


----------



## smf (Oct 23, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> They are doing the Disney Vault way.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Vault
> 
> This is total crap.
> There are no reason, outside of profit, to make those games available for a limited time in a digital world.



Well they do exist to make a profit.

I can think of a good reason why they would want to motivate people to buy it within a short time period, they may want to see what demand there is for whether it's worth doing it other games.

It comes down to "do you want it". if "yes" then buy it when it's available, if "no" then do not buy it. Nintendo don't owe you anything else.



andrewshetty said:


> "limmit time" .
> This is the most annoying thing I find when buying a game. I will choose which games can be purchased once and for all



I don't believe you lose the game after that date, you just won't be able to buy it after that date (or until they change their mind...). I would imagine if you buy it in time then you'll be able to download it after that date as well.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Oct 23, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "Only for a limited time".
> 
> Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??



You know, you are allowed to either not purchase it or to go ahead and purchase it. Nintendo isn't forcing you to do anything. What they are doing is giving you the option. An option you did not have previously. And it is pretty simple to understand why Nintendo is doing this in this way. Just as it is easy to understand that it is their right to do so. All the hatred towards a company that so many of you clearly love the products of is really childish, even by the degraded standards of gamers. 

Buy it or don't buy it. Either way, Nintendo didn't just ruin your life with this announcement (read as: "grow up").


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> though just like Super Mario 3D All Stars, the game won't be around forever.


Erm... Is this correct? I thought this was about that 35th anniversary knockout game. Am I mistaken? 

Edit : oh, right : on topic... I'm not a big fan of fire emblem. No idea why they're only releasing it temporary, but I really don't mind. I don't go "zomg I've gotta buy it because otherwise I can't play this obscure game ever again!!!" or see reasons to pirate some obscure game  before you can claim you didn't have a fucking chance to buy it.
But ey....in a few hours i'll produce the most exclusive turd you've ever seen. Completely unique, never existed before, in toilet mint condition and only one copy available. Better come buy it before I decide to flush it down the toilet and you'll NEVER have any chance to obtain it.


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Oct 23, 2020)

I'll never understand why Nintendoh' releases digital games for a limited time only! What the heck? It doesn't has anything to do with licensing in this case rigjt?


----------



## lordelan (Oct 23, 2020)

What the *fuck* is going on with that limited time shit? Are they smokin' rare substances? Hell ...


----------



## Lazyt (Oct 23, 2020)

6 dollars..what's the purpose of that nintendo online membership then..


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> will offer the ability to use save states or rewind functions.


This abilities are blowing my mind...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

It amazes me that people are supporting Nintendo's horrid business practices.
$20 for crappy online play that was better when it was free and some old games? "It's $40 less than the competition though." 
Mobile games that throw in lootboxes? "It's free, though."
Timed exclusivity for games that people really want? "Don't like it? Don't buy it!"

I miss Iwata.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> It amazes me that people are supporting Nintendo's horrid business practices.
> $20 for crappy online play *that was better when it was free* and some old games? "It's $40 less than the competition though."


How was it better when it was free? I never used a Wii U or 3/2DS for online, Wii/DS seemed to be about the same quality for me (since it's pretty much the same system)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> How was it better when it was free? I never used a Wii U or 3/2DS for online, Wii/DS seemed to be about the same quality for me (since it's pretty much the same system)


It was much easier to find a Smash 4 match without lag than it is for Smash Ultimate.

It's been a while since I've played either one online, so that may have changed, but that's what I remember.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> It was much easier to find a Smash 4 match without lag than it is for Smash Ultimate.
> 
> It's been a while since I've played either one online, so that may have changed, but that's what I remember.


Maybe that's because people are possibly going to be on handheld/on the go because it's Switch? Idk though


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Maybe that's because people are possibly going to be on handheld/on the go because it's Switch? Idk though


Online?


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Online?


Yeah


----------



## werewolfslayr925 (Oct 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> It's great that Fire Emblem has become a series that Nintendo cares about, and I'm happy to see them go back and retranslate their games for an official release, but...
> 
> Shadow Dragon DS has existed for ages, and honestly, does anyone want to go back to the NES game, especially when it's some weird limited time release?



Personally, I think that the NES version is the best version of the original game. Mystery of the Emblem cut out some chapters and the DS remake of FE1 had visuals that were...incongruent. Though some people don't like the slowness of the FC version of the game, I think there's a certain charm to it.


----------



## jesus96 (Oct 23, 2020)

"hey kids I'm going to remove these roms but don't worry you can play them on the switch when we even remember that they existed,oh limited time offer btw"

I'm personally tired of this shit,I would get it if it was part of the online service and they where changing roms but seriously what's even the point besides baiting people?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Oct 23, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> "Only for a limited time".
> 
> Fuck off with this bullshit Nintendo, there's literally no reason to do this. What kind of fucking company limits the purchase of a digital title??



A greedy one. And all signs have been pointing to Nintendo continuing this practice, and things will only get worse for us gamers. Sony's been anti-consumer for the past few years, now Nintendo's following suit.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 23, 2020)

Honestly I don’t see much value in this, why not play the remake? And if you really wanted to play the original, fan translations are everywhere and nes emulation is extremely easy


----------



## daddu3 (Oct 23, 2020)

So... it begins. Nintendo Vault has really come out to play.






I might actually explore getting the Collector's Edition, if for the nifty goodies on top.

Nevertheless, I feel Mother 3 could really be befitting the next in-line for this sort of release foe 2021 to coincide with it's 15nth Anniversary.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm trying to pre-order it and it won't give me the option to save up my Gold Points.
EDIT: I just had to scroll down.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 24, 2020)

Nintendo has certainly ran out of any good ideas.


----------



## roamin (Oct 24, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Nintendo has certainly ran out of any good ideas.



the switch is just an underpowered console thats capable of re-releasing old titles over and over.


nintendo certainly is a dying console in my opinion. i have an originial nes, snes, 64, wii, wii-u and switch plus all the handhelds.
this will be my last nintendo console. its just constant shit dribble of older titles and now there making them "limited time" ? go EAD nintendo. your becoming pathetic.

but hey there going to keep doing it when all these kiddies keep rushing out to pre order a game thats already ancient.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 24, 2020)

roamin said:


> but hey there going to keep doing it when all these kiddies keep rushing out to pre order a game thats already ancient.


It's $6 and important to Smash Bros. lore. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 24, 2020)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Sony's been anti-consumer for the past few years, now Nintendo's following suit.


Has Sony been anti-consumer for the past few years? Crossplay was an issue this generation but I can’t think of anything else.

Nintendo on the other hand (who do their own thing and don’t follow anyone) have been the masters of anti-consumer. They’re still selling you the same games they made years ago which you probably bought at the time then again on Wii, then the Wii U and again for the Switch (and “buy those Wii U games again”).

Nintendo are the worst no contest.


----------



## roamin (Oct 24, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> It's $6 and important to Smash Bros. lore. Why wouldn't I?



because when companies can just keep re-releasing the same old shit and we all know the switch is good for it, the drive to be new and innovative isnt that high any more. people will still buy it and there coding is minimal to make it happen. win win for the companies. if i owned nintendo and so many suckers were buying my old rehashed games then id do it too.

look at mario all stars oh and it too has this bullshit so called "limited time" crap. why? to make fools rush out and buy it now. worked. nintendo wins.

see backwards compatibility and re-releasing games are 2 different things. all the new consoles lately are talking about backwards compatibility, ie: play what you already own.
nintendo re-releases and re sells all there games over and over and over. its tiring.

i actually bought a vita the other week, have not touch my switch in probably 2 months, it will be in the draw soon until the next REAL new zelda is released.


----------



## Randy Steele (Oct 24, 2020)

Piracy begs to differ. It'll be around in some form for as long as the internet it. Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 24, 2020)

The problem here is, again, presumption. We're presuming the game is emulated. And we're presuming people have played the game before.

Nintendo left the former ambiguous (the footage neither confirms nor denies the use of emulation).
The latter, Nintendo is marketing this version of the game as new to the west.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2020)

So... Does this mean we'll see a new mother title within the next decade?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kineticUk said:


> Has Sony been anti-consumer for the past few years? Crossplay was an issue this generation but I can’t think of anything else.
> 
> Nintendo on the other hand (who do their own thing and don’t follow anyone) have been the masters of anti-consumer. They’re still selling you the same games they made years ago which you probably bought at the time then again on Wii, then the Wii U and again for the Switch (and “buy those Wii U games again”).
> 
> Nintendo are the worst no contest.


Sony has had anti-consumer practices since 2006, at least. Some of their store policies are an absolute joke. Also getting sick of timed 3rd party exclusives (on any platform, Sony is just really racking them up). Nintendo is in a really close 2nd.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 24, 2020)

mother isn't exactly nintendo's call. they need the nod from mister itoi.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2020)

I think the 7 day 'til release to cancel preorder/preloading is now the norm.  my system downloaded pikmin 3 earlier today, just can't play it 'til the 30th.  I guess it's an okay call.  at least now you can change your mind as long as it's not 7 days or under.


----------



## Ajlr (Oct 24, 2020)

This is why Satoru Iwata should have not have a bile duct tumor in the first place.


----------



## DerpDingus (Oct 24, 2020)

Kind of hope Sony and Microsoft eats at Nintendo's sales so they stop being douche bags


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 24, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Sony has had anti-consumer practices since 2006, at least. Some of their store policies are an absolute joke. Also getting sick of timed 3rd party exclusives (on any platform, Sony is just really racking them up).


What issues have people had this generation? Which store policies? Timed 3rd party exclusives aren’t anti-consumer but if I was still a Nintendo fan I would probably be sick too.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Oct 24, 2020)

kineticUk said:


> Has Sony been anti-consumer for the past few years? Crossplay was an issue this generation but I can’t think of anything else.
> 
> Nintendo on the other hand (who do their own thing and don’t follow anyone) have been the masters of anti-consumer. They’re still selling you the same games they made years ago which you probably bought at the time then again on Wii, then the Wii U and again for the Switch (and “buy those Wii U games again”).
> 
> Nintendo are the worst no contest.



Are they? Nintendo hasn't been forcing developers to adhere to bullshit censoring practices to satisfy their SJW agenda. Censorship of ridiculous things, and not just sexual or adult content, either, pretty much anything that could potentially offend people. They're extremely selective about what gets censored, too. And they've been making ridiculous demands of developers to meet certain publication "standards."
A lot of developers, many once Sony-exclusive, have jumped ship. That's why a lot of IPs that were PlayStation-only are now getting ports on PC and other consoles. And as far as crossplay is concerned, only a few games are even allowed such because they kowtowed to Sony's demands. One of my friends said that some devs even pay royalties to Sony, along with adhering to strict rules, just so their games can have crossplay. A lot of games do have that feature already built-in, but Sony has to approve it for the players to even access it. Just look at Fortnite.
Sony has their heads stuck so far up their asses, they actually think their multiplayer service network is superior to all else, yet the idiots can't even fix it properly when it has issues. PlayStation Video has been broken since September. Thousands of players flocked to Sony's support and various subs on Reddit, complaining about constant PSN errors popping up while playing games, even single-player ones. Ever since they relocated their headquarters to California, they've been making all kinds of bad choices. They cut off web browser-side purchases for their older consoles, and eliminated the wishlist feature for even PS4 users, yet they've done nothing to improve the garbage PSN Store console-side. And now there's the party chat moderation/recording fiasco. Seriously making a lot of people reconsider purchasing a PS5, myself included.



DerpDingus said:


> Kind of hope Sony and Microsoft eats at Nintendo's sales so they stop being douche bags



Well, the way Sony's been behaving as of late, they're bound to lose a lot of customers.



kineticUk said:


> What issues have people had this generation? Which store policies? Timed 3rd party exclusives aren’t anti-consumer but if I was still a Nintendo fan I would be sick too.



Their refund policy is a joke. The second you download the game, your right to a refund is null and void. At least with Steam, you can try the game out, and refund it, no questions asked, if your play time is less than two hours (and even then, if it's gone over, you can still contact them and try to get one regardless).


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 24, 2020)

Had sometime to think about this.As well it's a mixed bag for so many reasons.

Pros;
While one part cool, as for FE fan I still see something cool here to be experienced.
6$ is not a massive amount.
Also the Collectors edition looks cool.

Perhaps the major of cons;
But the whole limited time release is pure bs. Nintendo needs to get the hell of the FOMO train and return to the lovely Japanese juggernaut most of us have special place for in their heart.

What they also could have done;
Also I still think this would have been a great bonus release for people who bought the FE Three Houses Expansion Pass. Doing some fan service like that can go a really long way.


----------



## luigirockz (Oct 25, 2020)

Surprised Nintendo is not giving with NSO but it is only $6. I'm not a big fan of this Disney Vault style Nintendo is doing.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm not a big Fire Emblem fan, I know a lot are. But I wish they would localize Mother 3 we've only been asking for it for 15 years.

I just read they were working on a localization last year but the game is controversial so they dropped it and probably never will localize it.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 25, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I'm not a big Fire Emblem fan, I know a lot are. But I wish they would localize Mother 3 we've only been asking for it for 15 years.
> 
> I just read they were working on a localization last year but the game is controversial so they dropped it and probably never will localize it.


What do you mean by "controversial"? As in content, or that the original game could not make the publishing company enough money to be commercially viable?


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 25, 2020)

I'll probably buy the digital release to show Nintendo that I want Virtual Console on the Switch.


----------



## xdarkx (Oct 25, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> What do you mean by "controversial"? As in content, or that the original game could not make the publishing company enough money to be commercially viable?




If you really want to play the game, go with fan translation.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 25, 2020)

xdarkx said:


> If you really want to play the game, go with fan translation.



Huh. So the problem is that people are too easily offended.


----------



## xdarkx (Oct 25, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Huh. So the problem is that people are too easily offended.


Probably.

There are also other aspects of the game that are controversial.



> _Mother 3 _is a notably darker entry in the series, with its central theme focusing on bereavement. It also features many instances of animal cruelty and drug use, making it a tricky prospect for the notoriously family-friendly Nintendo to promote.



Sauce


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 25, 2020)

xdarkx said:


> Probably.
> 
> There are also other aspects of the game that are controversial.
> 
> Sauce


Oh dear; this is why it could be better for Shigesato Itoi to publish a game like this to another platform, preferably beginning with PC, if only that company could decouple itself from Nintendo. Unfortunately, that can never happen since that game is considered to be 2nd-party Nintendo exclusive.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> What do you mean by "controversial"? As in content, or that the original game could not make the publishing company enough money to be commercially viable?



I read that Nintendo was working on bringing it to U.S. but parts of the story were too controversial so they canned the project.

I have not played it so I can't agree or deny that it's too controversial. It's just something I read on Google.

I guess people already covered it between this post and yours.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 25, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> What do you mean by "controversial"? As in content, or that the original game could not make the publishing company enough money to be commercially viable?


The game literally features a series of character who are stereotypes of Okama (cross-dressers), with strong homosexual undertone. That alone is already much, for the company who had to censor Jinx because it looked like a racial stereotype (while it was in fact based on a Japanese folkloric monster), but to top it off, one of these character rape Lucas (a child) in a blacked out cutscene.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 25, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> The game literally features a series of character who are stereotypes of Okama (cross-dressers), with strong homosexual undertone. That alone is already much, for the company who had to censor Jinx because it looked like a racial stereotype (while it was in fact based on a Japanese folkloric monster), but to top it off, one of these character rape Lucas (a child) in a blacked out cutscene.


That really seems to be the kind of stuff that would be unorthodoxical to the family-friendly brand that Nintendo promotes.
*In the case of the 1st Fire Emblem game (the subject of this thread), I notice that, unlike the more recent games that have a 'Teen' rating from the ESRB, this one has has an 'Everyone' rating.* I bet that technical limitations of the NES/Famicom prevented it from ending up with content that would bump up the rating. By coincidence, FE1 fits into the family-friendly brand promoted by Nintendo. If this explanation isn't worded well enough, feel free to reword it better.


----------



## Ajlr (Oct 25, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> What do you mean by "controversial"? As in content, or that the original game could not make the publishing company enough money to be commercially viable


Well do you see the Magypsies' looks and the "oxygen machines" that are males with big lips? Nintendo is trying to not offend the LGBT community. But they had to change the sprites of them for a North America release. Like change the Magypsies with a male body into males, change the Magypsies with a female body into females, change the "oxygen machines" into robots and get rid of the kissing sound, or change them all into spirits. It's that simple. Also remember when Fassad uses a shock collar when Salsa doesn't follow his orders? PETA would see that and say "Last time it's a tanooki suit (Super Mario 3D Land) and animals fighting each other (Pokémon), now it's this". Nintendo probably has had enough with PETA. Should've been changed to Fassad scolding Salsa. But the biggest part of the game is the theme. It's anti-capitalist. The story starts in a town without capitalism. The Pigmasks came along, which are capitalists. Yet it's like Lucas and co. are fighting capitalism. This is a HUGE offense for not only the US government but every other capitalist government.


----------



## Kionea (Oct 25, 2020)

Is no one gonna mention that this is also only available till March 31st? Something strange is going on here. I should point out April 1st is the start of the new fiscal year. They also have no releases announced past February. I don't think that's a coincidence, they're doing something, restructuring maybe. Though I'm upset enough with them that at this point I kinda hope they're dissolving.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 25, 2020)

Kionea said:


> Is no one gonna mention that this is also only available till March 31st?




 
https://gbatemp.net/search/266584681/?q=limited&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=575961


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2020)

You played on FE game you played them all


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 25, 2020)

Sorry if I pushed this thread OT in my previous posts (probably sounded too harsh but my honest opinion) but responding to this last post on the subject.


GuyInDogSuit said:


> Seriously making a lot of people reconsider purchasing a PS5, myself included.


No offence but I would consider checking your sources because there’s very little truth in those first five paragraphs. Obvious anti-PS bs, couple of criticisms/issues spun into fictional stories re: massive problems and very little else.


GuyInDogSuit said:


> Well, the way Sony's been behaving as of late, they're bound to lose a lot of customers.


I wouldn’t bet on that unless I wanted to lose all my money.


GuyInDogSuit said:


> Their refund policy is a joke.


You're comparing PlayStation (console) to PC.

P.S Console games are being ported to PC because they are built/developed on PC, compatible, it’s business and there is demand.


----------



## smf (Oct 26, 2020)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> A greedy one. And all signs have been pointing to Nintendo continuing this practice, and things will only get worse for us gamers. Sony's been anti-consumer for the past few years, now Nintendo's following suit.



Obviously they aren't anti-consumer, because they need consumers to stay in business.

What you mean is they don't pander to all your entitled whims. It's like saying "I went food shopping and they are so anti consumer because they stock foods that I think taste bad."

If nintendo and sony don't make money then they will disappear and that would be really "anti-consumer". But it seems that a lot of people are happy with the taste.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 26, 2020)

they're literally encouraging piracy at this point.


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Oct 26, 2020)

Hmm, the FOMO here is super strong, and I hate that SM 3D All Stars, as much as I love the game, is the reason why Ninty is doing this BS again.  Scalpers are stealing every copy online, too, so I'm forced to go into an actual GameStop store (bad idea during a pandemic, after all) to preorder... I managed to beat the scalpers, but at a risk to myself and others! XP

I do wish they used the DS remake of Shadow Dragon instead, too, but... using FE 1 kiiiinda makes sense, since it's the 30th anniversary, so like... preserving the start of it all, I guess? Then again, there's these QoL changes that the original never had, so preservation is kinda a moot point. Rather confused on why Intelligent Systems didn't go with the superior (at least, IMO) remake, in the end...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Oct 28, 2020)

kineticUk said:


> Sorry if I pushed this thread OT in my previous posts (probably sounded too harsh but my honest opinion) but responding to this last post on the subject.
> No offence but I would consider checking your sources because there’s very little truth in those first five paragraphs. Obvious anti-PS bs, couple of criticisms/issues spun into fictional stories re: massive problems and very little else.



Yet you continue to derail this thread even further just to shit all over my previous post.
"Obvious anti-PS BS," sure. I own three Sony consoles, and this is mostly from my own personal experience. You make it sound like I'm anti-Sony. I'm not. I'm against the stupid decisions they've been making since they decided to relocate their headquarters to California, and started bending to the SJW crowd's demands. Clearly you've been living under a rock if you're completely oblivious to this fact.




kineticUk said:


> I wouldn’t bet on that unless I wanted to lose all my money.



I wouldn't bet on Nintendo winning any console wars any time soon, either. Doesn't mean they, or Microsoft, won't gain more players regardless.




kineticUk said:


> You're comparing PlayStation (console) to PC.



Oh, so that makes their awful refund policy acceptable, then? Fine, let me refer you to Microsoft's policy on digital game purchases. They have the same 2-hour time limit on their games as Steam does, only with the caveat that you refund it within 14 days of purchase. They even have an automated system where you can refund it yourself. And this applies to both their consoles as well as Windows-side purchases.




kineticUk said:


> P.S Console games are being ported to PC because they are built/developed on PC, compatible, it’s business and there is demand.



So PlayStation games like Horizon Zero Dawn were developed on PC, for release on PC? Interesting. Funny, then, how they had to spend close to half a year optimizing Horizon to release on the platform it was "developed on." Sounds iffy to me. Was NieR: Automata also developed on PCs? Look how well that game turned out. Not even playable without third-party fixes. Runs and looks fine on a PS4 Pro, though. The Final Fantasy XIII series would also like a word. All of those game were ported from code based on the PlayStation versions. The PS4 may share some similarities (x86 architecture, that's about it) but Xbox has the upper hand in that developing on a PC/for PC works out better for them due to coding similarities between the two platforms. At least from the Microsoft Store standpoint.




smf said:


> Obviously they aren't anti-consumer, because they need consumers to stay in business.
> 
> What you mean is they don't pander to all your entitled whims. It's like saying "I went food shopping and they are so anti consumer because they stock foods that I think taste bad."
> 
> If nintendo and sony don't make money then they will disappear and that would be really "anti-consumer". But it seems that a lot of people are happy with the taste.



No, you're clearly mis-reading into what I said. And needlessly being an ass about it, on top of things. What I mean is exactly what CPG said above:



CPG said:


> they're literally encouraging piracy at this point.


----------



## Freqman (Oct 29, 2020)

couldn't put it up on the NES Switch online app i guess.. do they even put games on there anymore? or they just gave up on that idea?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 29, 2020)

they may have when they updated the snes catalogue.  the last game I remember on there is donkey kong country 2.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 29, 2020)

Freqman said:


> couldn't put it up on the NES Switch online app i guess.. do they even put games on there anymore? or they just gave up on that idea?


It's on it in Japan afaik, idk if it has the enhancements though


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 1, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Soo let me get this straight this was a Japanese SNES game and the right thing to do was to include it on SNES online yet they want to charge you $6 for a 30 year old game...
> 
> Nice!


The difference is they put work into this one, the translation to English. The other games on there are just roms from the original games.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2020)

I hate that there are no signs of Nintendo stopping this bullshit


----------



## smf (Nov 2, 2020)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I wouldn't bet on Nintendo winning any console wars any time soon, either.



Switch is selling faster than ps4, although it has 4 years to make up in terms of numbers.
Switch will probably outsell ps5 & xbox1 because of cost and supply.


----------



## Ajlr (Nov 3, 2020)

smf said:


> Switch is selling faster than ps4, although it has 4 years to make up in terms of numbers.
> Switch will probably outsell ps5 & xbox1 because of cost and supply.


Yep but looking back at the 3DS, Nintendo needs to do what they do with the 3DS when Satoru Iwata was still alive.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheGodMauro said:


> That's the thing, you are seeing them as an innocent provider of fun, but they are not.


Satoru Iwata reminds us that video games are meant to be one thing: fun. Fun for everyone.


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 3, 2020)

Also, why do they keep raising the price of NES games? It went from $4.99 to $5.99.  What justifies the jump in price?


----------



## Ajlr (Nov 3, 2020)

Probably since it's never released outside Japan, they wanna make money that they didn't make since they didn't sell this in North America 20 years ago.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Nov 5, 2020)

smf said:


> Switch is selling faster than ps4, although it has 4 years to make up in terms of numbers.
> Switch will probably outsell ps5 & xbox1 because of cost and supply.



Which is surprising, considering the impact that the pandemic has had on selling Switch consoles (I think it was due to the parts used for the screens that were made in China or Taiwan, being delayed in manufacture and shipment). But I can agree with that sentiment, as a Switch has been a hard console to find compared to say, a PS4.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2020)

I preordered this just so I wouldn't forget about it.  it looks like Nintendo now reminds you of a preorder two weeks in advance, then preloads the game one week in advance where before it would automatically preoload in some cases months in advance.  I guess that's the closest we're getting to refunds if a game is below expectations.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I preordered this just so I wouldn't forget about it.  it looks like Nintendo now reminds you of a preorder two weeks in advance, then preloads the game one week in advance where before it would automatically preoload in some cases months in advance.  I guess that's the closest we're getting to refunds if a game is below expectations.


You've seen one FE game, you've seen them all IMO


----------

